

The Flaw Lurking In Every Deep Neural Net - panarky
http://www.i-programmer.info/news/105-artificial-intelligence/7352-the-flaw-lurking-in-every-deep-neural-net.html

======
Houshalter
I don't think this is a problem for safety-critical applications any more than
neural networks were before. It also gives a very interesting way of keeping
CAPTCHA alive for awhile longer. Also possibly a new method to increase
generlizability in neural nets (and possibly making them resistant to this.)

